# Ground aerials on a reverse camber board?



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Don't know.

Yes, definitely.


----------



## bufo (Feb 1, 2008)

wow... impressive video. I'm guessing that they probably weren't riding reverse-cambered boards since the title says 08-09.


----------



## DiscoStu (Jul 2, 2009)

bloody hell there's some cool stuff in that


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

WOW, I can't even butter :laugh: 

-Slyder


----------



## oxi (Oct 17, 2009)

I love these vids! Youtube 'master of ground' too for more like it. It's probably easier to do the moves with a reverse camber in terms of not catching as much and easier to butter. The boards should be pretty soft in terms of flex too.


----------



## JediMindGamez (Jan 5, 2010)

I always wondered wut it'd look like if rodney mullen snowboarded....now I kinda have an idea.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

oxi said:


> I love these vids! Youtube 'master of ground' too for more like it. It's probably easier to do the moves with a reverse camber in terms of not catching as much and easier to butter. The boards should be pretty soft in terms of flex too.


OK so I guess this is pro crap...so I'm never gonna be able to do these things even with a reverse camber soft board.


----------



## oxi (Oct 17, 2009)

rasmasyean said:


> OK so I guess this is pro crap...so I'm never gonna be able to do these things even with a reverse camber soft board.


No idea haha I'm a noob myself. The flips they do on flat ground seem pretty hard imo.. but a lot of the other stuff are just presses and butters with some style, so those ones will be easy enough to learn.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm trying to figure out those ground flips, how they are launching off.


----------



## slanteye (Dec 26, 2008)

ground trick 5s and it looks as if they can chuck a 7 if they really tried.............
i just love these ground trick movies they r almost always japanese
im a big fan of master of ground 08-09, 09-10 wasnt as good imo and street style 5


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

BurtonX8 said:


> I'm trying to figure out those ground flips, how they are launching off.



It looks like they dig an edge and then just flip as hard as they can


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

BurtonX8 said:


> I'm trying to figure out those ground flips, how they are launching off.


LOL yeah, I was like rewinding it and trying to figure that out too! I think the clearest one is in 01:32.

It’s kinda cazy. It looks like he does a 90 where he lifts up his tail and slams the heel edge on the snow. He doesn’t do a big windup…just his rear arm does a small “right hook”.
It appears that when the edge slams the snow, the speeding ground catches it and throws him into a fast corked rotation. It’s so fast that his body barely drops so the board rotates right back to the ground.


----------



## oxi (Oct 17, 2009)

******** said:


> ground trick 5s and it looks as if they can chuck a 7 if they really tried.............
> i just love these ground trick movies they r almost always japanese
> im a big fan of master of ground 08-09, 09-10 wasnt as good imo and street style 5


Do you know where to get the full movie?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

WTF?! anything inverted should not even be humanly possible from flat land. 

must be shopped! /sarc


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

That shit would make me Dizzy but I do like the edge catch flips.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

T.J. said:


> WTF?! anything inverted should not even be humanly possible from flat land.
> 
> must be shopped! /sarc


It's those crazy Japanese kids. They watch these violent Dragonball cartoons and look what happens to the next generation! phht!


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

rasmasyean said:


> LOL yeah, I was like rewinding it and trying to figure that out too! I think the clearest one is in 01:32.
> 
> It’s kinda cazy. It looks like he does a 90 where he lifts up his tail and slams the heel edge on the snow. He doesn’t do a big windup…just his rear arm does a small “right hook”.
> It appears that when the edge slams the snow, the speeding ground catches it and throws him into a fast corked rotation. It’s so fast that his body barely drops so the board rotates right back to the ground.


Will be trying this tonight, let you know how it works out. Although we might have too deep of snow to do it.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

BurtonX8 said:


> Will be trying this tonight, let you know how it works out. Although we might have too deep of snow to do it.


 
Good luck, man. Try not to break you neck. :laugh:


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

rasmasyean said:


> LOL yeah, I was like rewinding it and trying to figure that out too! I think the clearest one is in 01:32.
> 
> It’s kinda cazy. It looks like he does a 90 where he lifts up his tail and slams the heel edge on the snow. He doesn’t do a big windup…just his rear arm does a small “right hook”.
> It appears that when the edge slams the snow, the speeding ground catches it and throws him into a fast corked rotation. It’s so fast that his body barely drops so the board rotates right back to the ground.


The one at 1:32 was basicly a misty flip. He jump facing downhill and landed backwards. I do them all the time on trampolines. You just throw your shoulder down and across while throwing your opposite ass cheek up and across. Then you just let you legs come over and complete the spin once your legs get paralle to the ground on the down swing.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Do any of you do ground 540’s? 

It seems a recurring thing you see is them doing some “flying punch” with their rear arm like seen in a couple of 540’s at 01:14. 

It seems as they pop, the rear arm reaches up, it does some hooking as they spin, and then the downward punching motion as they land. Maybe this helps maintain air or something for a small amount of time to complete the rotation? Anyone know?


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

rasmasyean said:


> Do any of you do ground 540’s?
> 
> It seems a recurring thing you see is them doing some “flying punch” with their rear arm like seen in a couple of 540’s at 01:14.
> 
> It seems as they pop, the rear arm reaches up, it does some hooking as they spin, and then the downward punching motion as they land. Maybe this helps maintain air or something for a small amount of time to complete the rotation? Anyone know?


Haven't done a full 540 off flat, but can do 450's. If I ride switch, butter on the tail till I'm facing downhill (90) and then pop it will come around. I tend to just throw my back arm....back. It really just comes down to getting the spin momentum going with the upper body first. Not so much winding up because I don't counter-rotate, but just moving my upper body in the direction of the spin until I get to the point where I cannot turn my upper torso anymore without my legs spinning, that's when I pop off the tail. Your legs just kinda catch up to your upper body. Remember too that you're already on the tail and have it loaded, so the snap coming off of it is easier.

Imagine a gummy bear with longer legs, if you turn his upper body and then lift it up the legs will whip around till they are inline with the upper body again. When I hit a kicker it's a completely different wind-up, but when buttering on the tail this is the easiest way for me. The last part of it is just keeping your legs up and waiting to come around. Obviously turning the head/shoulders is what will keep you spinning, but turning my upper body like that when pressing the tail really generates torque in the legs and a fast rotation once you pop off. 

As far as that on-ground misty flip thing in the vid, no couldn't try it today, snow was too deep. Still want to try though. Had I tried today it would've been a cloud of pow and maybe an arm or leg sticking out, lol.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

JediMindGamez said:


> I always wondered wut it'd look like if rodney mullen snowboarded....now I kinda have an idea.


I have always wondered the same thing! It's funny to check wikipedia and see all the tricks he invented. Pretty much most of the important ones.

Also I would love to learn how to butter better and get into these ground tricks.


----------



## Fizzlicious (May 12, 2009)

IMO the cast from the master of ground vids, both 1 and 2, have some of the steeziest ground tricks that the Japanese riders throw down on YouTube.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

BurtonX8 said:


> Haven't done a full 540 off flat, but can do 450's. If I ride switch, butter on the tail till I'm facing downhill (90) and then pop it will come around. I tend to just throw my back arm....back. It really just comes down to getting the spin momentum going with the upper body first. Not so much winding up because I don't counter-rotate, but just moving my upper body in the direction of the spin until I get to the point where I cannot turn my upper torso anymore without my legs spinning, that's when I pop off the tail. Your legs just kinda catch up to your upper body. Remember too that you're already on the tail and have it loaded, so the snap coming off of it is easier.
> 
> Imagine a gummy bear with longer legs, if you turn his upper body and then lift it up the legs will whip around till they are inline with the upper body again. When I hit a kicker it's a completely different wind-up, but when buttering on the tail this is the easiest way for me. The last part of it is just keeping your legs up and waiting to come around. Obviously turning the head/shoulders is what will keep you spinning, but turning my upper body like that when pressing the tail really generates torque in the legs and a fast rotation once you pop off.
> 
> As far as that on-ground misty flip thing in the vid, no couldn't try it today, snow was too deep. Still want to try though. Had I tried today it would've been a cloud of pow and maybe an arm or leg sticking out, lol.


One question though. When you land the spin, are you "not-twisted" and do you have enough time to spot your landing or at least look in a certain direct (forward probably) for a reasonable amount of time? Or do you just time it consistently enough to sort of not have to spot your landing.

I've found it hard to generate that kind of spin at a reasonable speed while maintaining air. I can try winding up like crazy and just send myself into some high "RPM" to make it arround, but then it's like way to fast to really know what degree I'm at. lol


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

rasmasyean said:


> I've found it hard to generate that kind of spin at a reasonable speed while maintaining air. I can try winding up like crazy and just send myself into some high "RPM" to make it arround, but then it's like way to fast to really know what degree I'm at. lol


Knowing how far you've turned is something you just have to learn. Keeping your head rotated as far as you can gives you little more warning for the landing but counting the rotation while in air just takes practice. Tramploine training helps alot with this.

Little story about counting spin. I was at a gymnastics center and was going to do a back flip to front flip on the tramp. I blinked mid air and mistook the wall as the trampoline surface causing me to stop my spin 90 degrees too soon and fall face first into the trampoline. As I was going towards the tramp I thought I was flying towards a wall.


----------



## xelxguapo (May 21, 2009)

Fizzlicious said:


> IMO the cast from the master of ground vids, both 1 and 2, have some of the steeziest ground tricks that the Japanese riders throw down on YouTube.


:thumbsup:


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

john doe said:


> I was at a gymnastics center and was going to do a back flip to front flip


what the heck is a back flip to front flip? is it you do one back tuck, land, then do a front tuck? Or, a half twist back tuck so when u land you are facing the other way?


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

How the hell do you get enough balls to go hella fast, and shove your toe edge into the snow without the fear of a nasty scorpion. That takes some huge stones but looks ridiculously bad ass when pulled off.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

I love the look of the flip at 1:46, looks like hes about to eat it hard then just rides through a wall of powder im not sure what about that it is that makes it so cool looking, but IMO it deffinately looks great


----------

